# King Alert



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

OCP just reported 2 kings caught....
Maybe the start of the fall run???


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah looks like the fall run has started. they got six up at OCP today, and apache (myrtle beach) landed two and lost one.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

Cherry grove Kinda caught a King. We only got the head.


----------



## noah (Aug 11, 2004)

*"The King of Pier's"*

Oh! yeah!!!!!!!!!!The fall fish bite is on at Ocean Crest Pier! Check out the Ocean Crest Pier website catch pic's. The water cleared nicely the winds blew gentley and the bait fished swarmed the Oak Island beach front.........Total King landings today were 6..largest.........27 lbs 10 oz's. .....1000 great memories.........noah


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

Get this! At the Jolly Roger - We landed 6 kings from last Thursday to last Sunday (13 to 33 lbs.). Then, yesterday 1 at 27.5 lbs. Today-*12!!!! * up to 30 lbs.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Are you reading this Rodwatcher??*

_ALMOST_ sounds like the ole days...


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

king&strut said:


> Get this! At the Jolly Roger - We landed 6 kings from last Thursday to last Sunday (13 to 33 lbs.). Then, yesterday 1 at 27.5 lbs. Today-*12!!!! * up to 30 lbs.


Don't believe a word of this, I swear the mans off his rocker or something... 12 king on the pier in one day... ya right..  sorry mike have to protect the integrity... of... of... well just gotta protect my right to get a spot on the end of the pier tomorrow..lol

Ill get mine tomorrow.. then you'll know there are fish around...


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

Bogue inlet also caught a King. Sounds like They are inshore.


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

I have told you Mistwist that you are NEXT!!! Just fish beside Depe. Or better, put one rig on the other side of him too! You go girl!!


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

Better yet! Everybody clear the rail until I get there. Ha, ha.


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

3 more already today.. heck even lil jake got one.. unfortunately i am one of the ones that didnt....


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

mistwist said:


> 3 more already today.. heck even lil jake got one.. unfortunately i am one of the ones that didnt....


Maybe ya try'n to feesh to far out, try put'n one straight down on the left side of the pier, ya might be surprised at what you will ketch......but cha got to be there, ya can't be down to the pier house drink'n coffee......


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> _ALMOST_ sounds like the ole days...


Almost, but not quit....but does sound like its starting out perty good, now when they gets 23 or 28 per day now that's what I call like the old days....


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

looks like OCP got about half a dozen more today


----------



## noah (Aug 11, 2004)

*Lucky seven*

Actually Ocean Crest decked 7 Kings today...12-22 odd pounds each. Add to that a Governors citation 8 lb 2 oz spanish.....Pretty good for the modern fisheries......Noah


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

noah said:


> Actually Ocean Crest decked 7 Kings today...12-22 odd pounds each. Add to that a Governors citation 8 lb 2 oz spanish.....Pretty good for the modern fisheries......Noah


You ain't heard nothin yet... try 8 at Jolly roger.. with the final fish of the day weighing in at, you ready for this? 45lbs with about a 3lb chunk missing out of his back!!! now thats fishin...


Oh and by the way.. I hooked my first king...didnt land it but got it to the pier b4 I let him rap me around a pylon...  rookie mistake it won't happen again tomorrow...


----------



## newellchunker (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh and by the way.. I hooked my first king...didnt land it but got it to the pier b4 I let him rap me around a pylon...  rookie mistake it won't happen again tomorrow... [/QUOTE]


That won't a ROOKIE Mistake guy's......... she fought that king valiantly (mistwist is one heck of a fisherwoman!!!!)  ......however the king never really made a strong run and was kinda green at the pier  .......better luck next time


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

mistwist said:


> You ain't heard nothin yet... try 8 at Jolly roger.. with the final fish of the day weighing in at, you ready for this? 45lbs with about a 3lb chunk missing out of his back!!! now thats fishin...
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way.. I hooked my first king...didnt land it but got it to the pier b4 I let him rap me around a pylon...  rookie mistake it won't happen again tomorrow...


 I'm glad to hear ya hooked one,sorry to hear you lost him though..


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

Sounds Like a good year for North Carolina.


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

Well as stated I wouldnt let that "mistake happen again tomorrow"...well i didn't...LOL Kings were gone today, one strike and one on the pier weighing in at 25, and it wasnt mine... the bait situation got desperate again today we were begging off blues, spot, lady fish even a legal spec. trout.. you know its bad when the other ppl feel so sorry for ya they give yea a good fish like that...oh well there is always tomorrow... 

Thanks yall for the congrats/condolences...the best part of the whole thing was the roar of the crowd(and the scream of the reel of course) when I finally got one on..   

how did howard cossell used to say that the thrill of the adventure, the agony of defeat... LOL

PS newellchunker you didnt end up with a bunch of clothes pins off that mess last night did ya??? I had 4 out on my line and only got one back...line wasnt broke when it came up was it?? course they could have been buried in all that mess too...lol


----------



## newellchunker (Jun 16, 2004)

*45 Pounder!!*



Rodwatcher said:


> Maybe ya try'n to feesh to far out, try put'n one straight down on the left side of the pier, ya might be surprised at what you will ketch......but cha got to be there, ya can't be down to the pier house drink'n coffee......



Hey Rodwatcher......man you were right on the money with that call  That 45lber that was caught Friday evening hit a bluefish on the left side just dropped away from the pier  

BTW: did we ever fish together down there??? I've been fishing the JR on/off since '85???


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

newellchunker said:


> Hey Rodwatcher......man you were right on the money with that call  That 45lber that was caught Friday evening hit a bluefish on the left side just dropped away from the pier
> 
> BTW: did we ever fish together down there??? I've been fishing the JR on/off since '85???


Don't think so, feeshed the Dolphin Pier till about 83 and quit, then they tore it down..haven't pier feesh'd since...I'm around though, but in the surf about once or twice a week..don't live but about 50 minutes from there..dude from here named Mickey feesh's there regular though....


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

Bogue Inlet Pier caught a 19 Pound King Today.


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

was told to let everyone know... king&strut hooked the king of a lifetime yesterday on jolly roger... what he landed was something different.. a chunk about 8" inches WIDE.. by the size of the chunk the shark left behind they figured it was in the high 40's to 50 lbs class...

Landed 3 yesterday(whole fish) and 2 today...

not like it was last week but still the bite is good...


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

With the sw wind blow'n the biters is goin to be thick.....


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

At the JR a 33 pounder and an 18 pounder were caught today. That makes us over 40 for the run!!!!!!!   Mistwist, your next again!!


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks DD on the reply. Mistwist, I've already heard. Congrads on the kings! I hear yaw have caught about 50 kings today at the Jolly Roger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess I'll start struting..


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

50 in 1 day????


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

Just a figure of speech........


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

yup i was next... three times in a row...guess I was making up for lost time... hooked 3 but one bit through solid wire.. first one landed was 24, second was 17 and destroyed a jigmaster... there were 10 caught today by 5 ppl all 5 of us got 2 that brings our numbers for the yr to 54!!!!
Depe got 2 and had a third but a boat got into the mess and tangled him up in something... and check this out , we had three on at one time atleast twice today!!!!! I started the day a rookie, ended the day "just one of the guys"...LMAO


was kinda bummed about my 17 lber tho, got my first one in then lost the second one so i let one of the kids that had been trying as hard as I had to get one all yr use my anchor line as he was fishing off the side and I ran my bait down his anchor...it wasn't 20 mins later from his anchor line I hooked my third and landed him... Poor kid he wanted one soooooo bad... I handed him the rod for a bit and gave him the fish but i know it wasnt the same as getting his own...

Going out again tomorrow hoping it will be as good as today!!!! Mike your missing out!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Congrats Mistwist on your first (two) kings landed! I have never caught one but as much time as you guys put in at the end of the pier, it is good to hear that you eventually get rewarded! Tightlines!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

mistwist said:


> yup i was next... three times in a row...guess I was making up for lost time... hooked 3 but one bit through solid wire.. first one landed was 24, second was 17 and destroyed a jigmaster... there were 10 caught today by 5 ppl all 5 of us got 2 that brings our numbers for the yr to 54!!!!
> Depe got 2 and had a third but a boat got into the mess and tangled him up in something... and check this out , we had three on at one time atleast twice today!!!!! I started the day a rookie, ended the day "just one of the guys"...LMAO
> 
> 
> ...


 Pretty work,Miss Twist,and congrates for the fish and a fine report.. You just summed up what peir fishing is all about,comrodory,friendships,and wanting others to catcha fish *almost* as bad as you would.. If the drummies weren't here,I'd try to find a way down there myself.. 

Tell Depe,I've tested the waters,and there are a few around..


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks yall... 

Was a pretty bad day today, no kings at all not even a strike..now the 37 boats we counted just off the end of the pier thats could have had something to do with it... we figure they WERE catchin kings left and right cause they stayed there all day...
We did however have a sunfish come in to the pier, if you've never seen one.. all i can say is WOW what a [email protected] big fish!! he picked up one of the guys anchor lines, jumped and then dropped it about 100yrds further out for him but even being out that far couldnt bring in a king strike today... oh well there is alays tomorrow..

again thanks yall for the congrats!


----------

